# Cheap alternative to Fantastic Elastic reins?



## Sol (10 January 2010)

Everyone seems to be on about them at the moment! And I do think they're a great idea, and think they would be great for Danny - however can't warrant spending nearly £70 on a pair of reins, especially ones that will only be used short term!  
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sure I've seen somewhere, Robinsons maybe? like elastic insert things that hook onto your reins to do the equivalent, anybody know what I mean or am I making things up?  
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Would like an alternative that will cost under £20 if anyone can recommend anything??


Thanks,
Sol x.


----------



## milliepup (10 January 2010)

I bought a pair of leather reins with elastic inserts from ebay and the make was FSS. Cant remember the ebay seller but know they sell alot on there so maybe do a search. They were used everyday for 2 years and only threw them in the bin yesterday as elastic had stretched a bit. I paid £27 and they were a bargain. Leather great and not a cheap pants pair.
Good luck and if I can find out who the seller was will re post.


----------



## traceyx69 (10 January 2010)

ebay have some at £15  - search for flexi rein or elastic reins


----------



## millitiger (10 January 2010)

flexi reins are the seperate inserts.


----------



## Sol (10 January 2010)

*goes to search ebay*
Thanks everyone


----------



## lannerch (10 January 2010)

I bought the reins with the elastic in them on ebay for £12!

Was lucky on the auction no one else bid


----------



## ngrace (10 January 2010)

''They are used by riders who are unable to have an elastic, living contact coming from the feel in their hands and relaxation. Those whose hands are not independent of the horse's movements, and thus the rider's own seat. 

What they will not help in the long run, is the problem itself. If you use these inserts, they will do the elasticity for you, and you will only reinforce by habit that a tense grip on the reins is OK, and the subsequent bobbing of the hands is OK, since the rein-aids soften it before it reaches the mouth. You will never learn to feel the soft chewing of the horse being on the bit''

i got this from sustainabledressage.com
hope you find it helpfull - use what you like but its always worth reading around!


----------



## Sol (11 January 2010)

Have read it before - but while wearing 2 pairs of gloves, with an extremely iffy hand (after horse ran backwards into me) &amp; also just having dodgy fingers to begin with, sometimes a little help saves me a lot of agony &amp; despair 
	
	
		
		
	


	




Like I said - it's a SHORT TERM thing (hence not wanting to spend a small fortune) I don't have awful hands anyway, as because of all the damage my hands seem to suffer, I am very light handed - I just tend to often go the way of being /too/ light handed! 

May be a little hard to explain but I think I know what I'm thinking and it's worth a try 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 If it doesn't work, my theory is I wont have spent too much, could have a handy piece of kit for the future, and I'm not going to be doing anything too detrimental to the horse!


----------



## ngrace (12 January 2010)

then inserts are probably best! cheap and cheerfull, but they do make your reins alot longer (apparently) 
Nice pics


----------



## Sol (12 January 2010)

Thanks 
	
	
		
		
	


	





I'm sure I still have some pony length reins somewhere.... may solve that problem!


----------



## MagicPony (29 September 2010)

Yes, I got some of these! I love them, the leather is fantastic quality! http://stores.ebay.com/Wholesale-Equestrian-Outlet/Reins-/_i.html?_fsub=1575300017&_sid=183332657&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322 You can also do an ebay search for "elastic insert reins".


----------



## Tnavas (30 September 2010)

They are a waste of money - teach the horse to lean and don't do anything for the riders hands.
Would far rather spend the money on lessons. Learning to keep hands still is all about getting the seat and balance correct and the body relaxed. Improving core strength will help far more.


----------



## SmartieBean09 (30 September 2010)

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Equus-Eventa-...t=UK_Horse_Wear_Equipment&hash=item563d5cb1c3

Equus Eventa Reins - Ive been using these for 6 years now and they are fantastic!

However, shop around as I only paid about £38-40.

The link above is just so that you can see what they are like.  I am sure you can get them cheaper elsewhere.


----------



## eventgirl (30 September 2010)

I took a pair of normal rubber grip reins to my saddler and asked her to put elastic inserts in! Cost me £7.50 and I got to decide the length and elasticity of the insert to! Bargain!


----------



## crazycoloured (30 September 2010)

id have to agree with evelyn im afraid


----------



## Tiffany (30 September 2010)

I bought some elastic inserts from ebay a couple of years ago and they were about £12.00 and did thee job. I was really pleased with them


----------



## Sol (1 October 2010)

You do all realise that this post is months old, don't you?  

They were to teach the horse, and not myself (I've been told by more than one instructor that I have infact got rather good hands, and a good seat, and a good leg position...  ) who has a tendancy to be very inconsistent in the contact. 
In the end, I didn't buy any (couldn't be bothered finding the money!) and yes, he is much better now - without any extra lessons  
However, if I ever found a pair for £5 I wouldn't say no to trying them still! 

Thanks for the replies any way


----------

